

Ask HN: Good Common Lisp blogs? (new to CL) - nester55

Just starting to learn Common Lisp. Got the gigamonkeys book. Any recommendations for some good CL-related blogs to read?
======
icey
I'd start here:

<http://planet.lisp.org/>

~~~
nester55
Thanks.

